# S10 rear discs - anyone done this conv?



## Duckzilla (Feb 28, 2007)

After a lot of research I decided to go ahead and do a rear disc conversion to my 70 GTO, 10 bolt non c-clip rearend, using a complete S10 setup. Everything fits and really looks as if it was built that way in 1970, except for one thing; there is some axle end play, due to extra thickness of the axle (caliper) bracket and backing plate. I've read that I need to shim the retainer plate to make it work - but how? Shim at the outside bearing face or at the inside face so the bearing is flush with the retainer? Any info would be appreciated


----------

